# What's in a Name? Does your horse know it's name?



## Fargosgirl (Jan 12, 2012)

Recently my neighbour just bought a new horse that has a name she completely *hates*, but she refuses to rename him, because she says, "It will confuse him, once a horse has a name you should never change it, so he always knows who he is."

Which got me thinking; I've always considered horses non-vocal animals, meaning they only make noise mostly when they are excited or scared, their "language" is primarily body language. While I do talk to my horses, I haven't given much thought about what I say, thinking they just viewed it as weird monkey noises. 

So I started experimenting. I have 5 horses, and if I go out and yell "Hey, Boys!" they all lift their heads knowing it probably means I've brought goodies to share with every one. If I go out and yell individual names only one of my horses responds consistently to his name, whether he can see me or not. The other four respond if they see me looking directly at them, so I'm inclined to think they are responding to the eye contact rather than their names.

So I know it is possible for a horse to know it's name and respond to verbal cues, but for the most part do you think they get *really attached* to their names to the point that they have an identity crisis if their name gets changed?


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I really don't think so. To me it seems like they they respond more to the vocal tone than their actual name. For example, if I went out to our pasture and called "Hey lovelies, who wants to work really hard all day without a breeeeak?" in a sweet, excited voice- over half of our horses would probably come running. But if I came out and started yelling at them, even if I was saying 'come here, I want to give you cookies' do you really think they're going to come over? xD

My mare's name is Sour. When I call her, she comes- but I always use the same tone for the same things. It works just as well for me to say 'hey sweetie!' or 'pony.' She's still come walking up hoping to come out ;P


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

My horse recognises her name. Diamond is probably something along the lines of "Uh oh, the girl is getting really mad at me now!"

I have been told that is it bad luck to change a horse's name. I have also known horses who's names were changed and they just learned the new name. I think that, like you said, they aren't extrememly vocal animals so it probably wouldn't bother them very much. They have to learn new cues and bahaviors when they get a new owner too, and that is probably more important from their point of view.


----------



## Fargosgirl (Jan 12, 2012)

I agree tone has a lot to do with it. Changing their name being bad luck? That's new to me, thanks for sharing, I'm going to do my best to spread that superstition further!


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I agree with Endiku. Horses are more attuned to your tone of voice than anything else, but they can learn specific words. My horses know their names, as well as some verbal commands. It's really helpful to reinforce physical aids with words, because it leaves no room for confusion. 

If I want both my horses to come up to the barn, I call Norman, because he always comes when he's called, and Victor will follow. If I call Victor, the little brat will just give me a dismissive look and go back to grazing.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes, my both mares know their names perfectly, and they clearly distinguish when I call one and not other. Same is true for my cats and dogs.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I used to think that my horse recognizes mostly the tone I use to vocalize his name. I speak it out in three syllables, the first being the lowest in tone, the second - the highest and the third - in the middle. But I tried out to call another horse in the same way and Snickers didn't react. He did look at me, but he didn't even think to come. Then, by some more experiments, I came to a conclusion, that he recognizes the first part of his name - Snick - and responds mostly to the sound of it even in other intonations. So I really wouldn't change his name.
He also responds to some vocal commands, which I do not tune in separate manners - by tune, they all would sound the same.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

I renamed my horse... it hasn't effected him negatively at all. He's had his current name for a couple years now and has learned to respond to it, whether he recognizes the sounds or the tone.

Casper the Friendly Ghost was just NOT going to be okay with me...


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Mine knows his name. I just holler "Hey, Dumbass" and he comes running...


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Abby knows her name. If she didn't, I would have changed it because I'm not particularly fond of the name Abby, but it stuck and I don't know what else I would call her now. She also responds to Fatty because it sounds so similar. I usually only call her by her name when I am trying to get her attention. She is affectionately called Pudge often but is also called quite a few other colorful names when she's being a snot.. :lol:

For example, Fatty evolved into Fat *** at some point and I refer to her as either of those two when talking about her. baha. My BOs and the main barn worker think it's hilarious and call her that all the time. Particularly the barn worker..to the point where she is starting to respond to "Fat ***". bahaha.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

I don't think it matters either way. Even if a horse did know its name I don't see why it couldn't learn a new one. Dogs can.


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

Grace does know her name. We play this game where I let her free in the arena, and she'll run to the other side with her butt to me. Then turn and watch me. I'll call her name, and she'll spin around and come trotting to me. We play this over and over...I really do feel she knows her name.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

When I bought Vanna, her people were calling her Stella. As soon as I got her home, I started calling her Vanna (which was her call name when she was a baby) and she kind of responds to it. Or maybe, she's just responding to my voice in general, I don't know. Either way, she comes when she hears my voice.


----------

